# Great Value Coffee Beans



## Weeyoyo (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Folks

Just came across a website selling loads of coffee products. I have purchased several time now and can recommend the Royale Coffee Beans at less than £5.50 per kilo!!

http://www.nextdaycoffee.co.uk/Coffee-Beans.html

If anyone else finds good value beans please let me know.

Shaun


----------

